# Feeling a little unfaithful



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There is this old Trek 5500 on ebay I am itching to get, but no way I will want to own three bikes at the same time. http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-5200-5500-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If I were to get it, I would have to either sell my Motorola bike, which I spent so much time and attention on building it as well as getting everything Motorola related, or sell my recently built TSX 10th anniversary bike. But practicality and rationality both go against getting the Trek. If I get the Trek, I know my Motorola bike won't get much, if any road time. If I sell the TSX, then I won't have a "winter poor-weather" bike. I don't have the heart to slap on fenders on my Motorola bike and turn it into a winter bike either.

There can only be ONE "main bike" and the Trek would conflict that principle.

Reason I want the Trek is because I have never ridden or owned a full carbon bike before and that Trek looks gorgeous. I love team theme bikes and the USPS postal bike had always caught my attention. I just hope someone will quickly buy this bike so I don't have to drool over it.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Umm*



kdub said:


> There is this old Trek 5500 on ebay I am itching to get, but no way I will want to own three bikes at the same time. http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-5200-5500-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If I were to get it, I would have to either sell my Motorola bike, which I spent so much time and attention on building it as well as getting everything Motorola related, or sell my recently built TSX 10th anniversary bike. But practicality and rationality both go against getting the Trek. If I get the Trek, I know my Motorola bike won't get much, if any road time. If I sell the TSX, then I won't have a "winter poor-weather" bike. I don't have the heart to slap on fenders on my Motorola bike and turn it into a winter bike either.
> 
> ...


Kdub, why not buy it and have three bikes?? You could have the Trek and the Motorola, which is gorgeous btw, and have your TSX as a winter beater. You would have a Carbon and a Steel for you main rides.....That's the best of all worlds man. If you can afford it, then buy it and have all three...at least that's my opinion.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. Having all three would be nice indeed 

My heart is pretty narrow in that I can only love one or two thing at the same time. 

I am amazed by people who has 5-6 main bikes at the same time. It would drive me nuts trying to decide which to take to the road


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

kdub, say it ain't so!! You'd be willing to trade in one of Eddy's bikes for a mass produced carbon frame?! 

Ok, I'm only half kidding....I rode a Trek 5900 in '03 as part of a sponsorship and have no real qualms about the bike, but I wouldn't pay my own money for one. Sure, it's super light and eats up the road buzz, but I remember the first day back on my Merckx Team SC very clearly--it was snappier, more responsive and quite a bit stiffer. 

This is just my two cents, but also consider the availability of all those bikes.....how many 5200's will come up on eBay before another 10yr or Motorola Merckx??


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It Ain't So 


I think if I ride LOTS and rack up mileage week after week then I may treat myself with a third bike; otherwise I shall stay happy with just my two Merckxs.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

The Trek.........

is like that cute thing you see in the bar after a few beers.....lights are low......you're a little drunk.....it's gettin' late...............

Those 2 Merckx are what would keep you home and out of trouble.

You'd be tired of the Trek in one season......then where would you be?

Save your money if you want a carbon bike....until you have enough to get something a little more unique.

Trek = Lust
Merckx = Love.

You choose.

Len


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Excellent analogy.. thank you. 
My mind is starting to see straight again.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I had that exact bike....white & blue USPS, DA9, etc. It was a nice bike, nothing really to complain about, other than a really long top tube, a little too long for my proportions. It certainly was pillow-like in ride. Great if you like that kind of feel. It was almost "too" soft....not a lot of road feedback. That's personal preference, I realize. I sold it 2 years ago on E-bay for $2,400. That BIN is pretty good I'd say.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Man I have never ridden a carbon fiber bike. I really want to try it and feel that "pillowy" feeling people talk about!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I have an 04 Trek 5200 and a recently purchased Madone 6.5ssl. The 5200 is unbelievable at at softening road buzz and other rough surfaces, at times it can feel as though you have some suspension. It does have a little frame flex that I dont detect on the Madone SSL but it is certainly not noodly.The 6.5 SSL is an amazing combination of the best of both worlds, super responsive but not harsh. The 5200 frame is a little better at taking hard road bumps. The 5000 series frames ( oclv 120 carbon) are good riding and very durable frames which will last a long time and I think the paint scheme you are looking at will become a classic. Just because a lot of Treks are sold and people dub them mass produced does not mean they have no character, they are after all hand laid carbon frames. Its not like some giant bikomatic machine spits them out like pez candies. I would just check out the geometry specifics and make sure it will fit you well enough. 

Just buy what you like, everybody liking different bikes is what gives us all the choices we have now


----------



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Come on Kdub... Stay with us !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

I am back from holiday, reading this and can't believe what I am reading.

Kdub, you're lucky I was away or I would have come down to slap some sense into you.

Don't be a dope man.

Stay the course and be strong.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

LOL

How was Mexico?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

kdub said:


> LOL
> 
> How was Mexico?


Mexico was fun, great to be able to do NOTHING for a change.

I did not find or get into any bike shops  

And I think I put on enough weight that I am going to have to get an MX Leader to carry my now prodigious weight to the end of the driveway and back.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Well*



toomanybikes said:


> Mexico was fun, great to be able to do NOTHING for a change.
> 
> I did not find or get into any bike shops
> 
> And I think I put on enough weight that I am going to have to get an MX Leader to carry my now prodigious weight to the end of the driveway and back.



you could try and pry the new Motorola MXL that Barry bought out of his hands...of course you might have to kill him first...but I know some people.......anyway, I digress, Kdub..man DO NOT sell the Merckxies....if you want to ADD to the equation, fine...personally I have several bikes and it's not that hard figuring out which one I want to ride on which day...they all have different personalities and characteristics...and, depending on how I FEEL, and the ride I have planned, will determine which one gets the nod. Of course, if you have like fifty bikes like TMB it might be hard. If you like the Trek and can afford it, then get it....but don't sell Eddy down the river man.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*The Trek is sold. Problem solved! *

KDub,

I'm glad you didn't do it! The Trek OCLVs are great bikes but they are a dime a dozen around Austin. Both of your Merckxs are absolutely gorgeous examples of each model. In fact, they may be the nicest of either that I have ever seen.

Keep the faith, brother! 

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you for the words of encouragement guys 
You guys help me confirm that what I have are very special


----------

